# Funny prank



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.co...-014040361.html Just had to share this. The anti's are beside themselves....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's hilarious ! What are the chances of one of them being hit by a car ? Buzzards luck !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding. It sounds like something I would do. If only I thought of it first.....


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats priceless! Obviously the only harm done was money spend on paint and the bird getting hit, and a few feels shattered cause of there busted discovery!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_bird traps...$55.00_
_case of spray paint.....$22.75_
_look on SPCA officIals faces.....PRICELESS_


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one 220 !


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL pretty good one 220. Thanks for sharing it bones.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

that is funny. to bad they cought him lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sadly, the headline will read:
Pinkish Spray Paint Kills Birds!
Red dye #2?
Hmmmm.


----------

